# What is the worst car you have ever owned?



## Alexze1997 (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you ever had a complete lemon? Any horror stories with the worst car you have ever owned?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Bought a Rover Metro Quest once.

What a hunk of dog doo that was. If you went over 80 and opened the passenger window it would not wind back up till you slowed down to 60mph lol.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Alexze1997 said:


> Have you ever had a complete lemon? Any horror stories with the worst car you have ever owned?


Worst car, or most unreliable? If you mean the car that has had the most things fail... The TT wins hands down!
The most unreliable car I've ever owned was a mk5 Golf GTI.
The WORST car I've ever owned was a Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## Alexze1997 (Mar 16, 2013)

Garth said:


> Alexze1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a complete lemon? Any horror stories with the worst car you have ever owned?
> ...


Could be either. & my tt has had it's fair share of issues as well.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mazda RX8. Pile of shite, took it back for a full refund after 2 weeks


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a brand new sparklig escort in whatever year 42n was - it was a total heap of shite. Never right that car - obviously a Ford Friday afternoon special. And I swear it was cursed - hit by everyone and everyone including my own insurance agent!!

Swore from that day I would never buy a new car again - always something 12 months old.


----------



## Alexze1997 (Mar 16, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> Mazda RX8. Pile of shite, took it back for a full refund after 2 weeks


My friend's dad has one, it takes a lot of work to keep that rotary engine working normally.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

A mini 850 it had air con!!!!!!! couldnt work out why my feet were always cold... Then 1day i removed the drivers mat too discover a massive hole


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Mazda RX8. Pile of shite, took it back for a full refund after 2 weeks


I'm the same.... car was an absolute shite!! would be an amaing car if it wasn't for that tossy engine!!!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alexze1997 said:


> My friend's dad has one, it takes a lot of work to keep that rotary engine working normally.


Too much work. You couldnt just get in and enjoy the drive, there was something always ticking in the back of my mind when driving it.



Stealth69 said:


> I'm the same.... car was an absolute shite!! would be an amaing car if it wasn't for that tossy engine!!!


Apparantly, the new one in development has a better engine. Still wouldn't go back, just didn't feel as refined as a VAG car


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

SalsredTT said:


> And I swear it was cursed - hit by everyone and everyone including my own insurance agent!!
> .


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dunno if I want to own up to this, but I had to sell my beloved Triunph GT6 for a Morris Marina 1.3 Super(Having kids). It was a pile of non handling biggest pile of crap ever Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I shudder at the thought. I kept it for 6 months then sold it to a mate of mine (yes kids for him as well) Any way he as not spoke to me since.   :lol: :lol:

Oh yea the final insult the colour BEIGE What ever possessed me. Now I have admitted it Im off to slash my wrists. The shame of it


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I was 20 years old and bought a 2002 vauxhall corsa 1.4 SRi, and two weeks later the exhaust manifold cracked £600 exc labour as the cat is part of it. A month after EML light comes on, into vauxhall and its the EGR valve £120 fitted. Then weeks later I'm getting a smell of petrol from exhaust, back to vauxhall its the EGR valve again, new EGR for free. Then they hit me with your cars been running extremely rich which has fecked the cat, another £600. I get the car back and I don't notice any different, still smells of petrol, takes it back and apparently it's the ECU. £650 for a new ecu. Tested for a week no difference still running rich, they take it off and refund me. Take the car to an indie and was told its the dash and temp sender quoted £450 for new dash coded to the ecu, I couldn't afford it at them time so booked it in for the end of the month. On the way home the back box falls off from corrosion. That was the last straw, car went on ebay and sold for a huge loss. Never bought GM since or will again! It also wasn't any quicker than my brother 1994 1.2 16v corsa which bugged me. :evil:

Glad that's off my chest now, thanks for reading


----------



## Alexze1997 (Mar 16, 2013)

J•RED said:


> I was 20 years old and bought a 2002 vauxhall corsa 1.4 SRi, and two weeks later the exhaust manifold cracked £600 exc labour as the cat is part of it. A month after EML light comes on, into vauxhall and its the EGR valve £120 fitted. Then weeks later I'm getting a smell of petrol from exhaust, back to vauxhall its the EGR valve again, new EGR for free. Then they hit me with your cars been running extremely rich which has fecked the cat, another £600. I get the car back and I don't notice any different, still smells of petrol, takes it back and apparently it's the ECU. £650 for a new ecu. Tested for a week no difference still running rich, they take it off and refund me. Take the car to an indie and was told its the dash and temp sender quoted £450 for new dash coded to the ecu, I couldn't afford it at them time so booked it in for the end of the month. On the way home the back box falls off from corrosion. That was the last straw, car went on ebay and sold for a huge loss. Never bought GM since or will again! It also wasn't any quicker than my brother 1994 1.2 16v corsa which bugged me. :evil:
> 
> Glad that's off my chest now, thanks for reading


Haha, that thing had major issues!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm I was 19 and had a lovely Renault Clio Williams 2. Really liked it for the 2 short weeks I had it. Then the timing belt popped and destroyed the engine. Ended up selling the remains to a garage. My friend was gutted as I took it as a trade in for him on my car at the time. Suffice to say that was the first and last French car I have ever owned


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lancia Beta limited edition. Great drive and good spec but you could hear it rusting just siting there. Lost a fortune on it and just after I got rid of it Lancia started offering compensation to owners.

Close second would be a Hillman Avenger, tinniest car I ever owned. Slamming the door sounded like dropping a tin lid.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

igotone said:


> Hillman Avenger, tinniest car I ever owned. Slamming the door sounded like dropping a tin lid.


You want to own a Mk1 Fiat Uno. I swear it was made of tinfoil. And not the thick posher stuff either.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Skoda. the old type (it was all I could afford at the time); the fooking vales blew after 25,000 miles :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Alfa 3.0 V6 GTV. Put it up for sale 3hrs after I had bought it :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Best car ever owned - Lancia Delta Integrale - a perfect driver's car
Most unreliable - VW Golf GTi - my first of two
Most expensive to run - Audi S2 Avant
Cheapest to own - Fiat Barchetta
Most fun per £ spent - Lightweight V8 Land Rover


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TT Boycie said:


> Alfa 3.0 V6 GTV. Put it up for sale 3hrs after I had bought it :lol:


Why would you even buy it?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

lotus esprit - all 3 of them - don't ask! :? :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

An E reg Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0i. Bought it when I changed jobs and lost the Renault 21 savanna company car. I'd previously had a few Cav's as company cars and they were all great with no problems. No so with this one purchased from a Dealer in Romford.

Within 2 days of owning it the oil pressure light came on and the engine stopped. The camshaft siezed snapping the cam belt. The dealer fixed it by fitting a new oil pump and camshaft but it never ran right afterwards. This was because they had split the air intake hose messing up the fuel injection calibration making it run lumpy. After a while the paint didn't look right on one wing. I had a closer look underneath and found that a new wing had been fitted along with a repair to the chassis rail that had been braised and not welded! Then the clutch started slipping so after 4 months I got rid of it and px'ed it for a BMW 323i which also had it's share of problems - 17mpg being the biggest one!

I finally saw sense and bought a Peugeot 405 TD which was a great car and I kept it for 6 years.

Best cars I've owned were a Peugeot 205 1.9 GTi, and an Opel Commodore B GS/E 2.8i which I restored as a project whilst running the 405. The Monaro is the best car I've had, owned it since new in 2004.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Bright Orange Talbot Horizon. We called it Chieftain - which was prob a slur on a very good tank.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

ScoTTish said:


> Bright Orange Talbot Horizon. We called it Chieftain - which was prob a slur on a very good tank.


First car I ever drove was a Green Talbot Horizon! Also learned how to change a wheel on the mighty beast too!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BaueruTc said:


> ScoTTish said:
> 
> 
> > Bright Orange Talbot Horizon. We called it Chieftain - which was prob a slur on a very good tank.
> ...


Ha, I bought a Blue Talbot Horizon: it was a reaction to the cost of fuelling the previous 3.0 Auto Granada.
I adjusted the tappets nearly every week for the 3 months that I owned it without affecting, in the slightest, the din produced.
It went in favour of a brand new Audi Coupe which choice was driven by the mighty Quattro.



rustyintegrale said:


> Most fun per £ spent - Lightweight V8 Land Rover


I made one of those! Fitted power steering, bigger brakes, comfy seats and a dashboard too. 
I still have the military handbook with the chapter on how to destroy it in the face of an enemy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

green vauxhall viva...........bag of crap and had a harry moss stereo the burnt out on the first week filling the cab with smoke lol


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Matt B said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > Alfa 3.0 V6 GTV. Put it up for sale 3hrs after I had bought it :lol:
> ...


Loved the look, always wanted one. Took it 4 a 5 min test drive round the block and bought it. Then drove it 165 miles home and hated it. Dodgy electrics, appalling fuel consumption, awkward driving position, and funny smell :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our last one. A 55 plate BMW 530d M Sport.

It had all the makings of being a great car. Handled well, was genuinely quick, big, comfy, looked good.

But it was the unluckiest car I've ever owned.

Not 200 yards after leaving the dealer, the tyre pressure loss light came on.

Turned out it had a puncture which the dealer agreed to cover the cost of, but we had to get the tyre first.

Then every time we went anywhere the warning light came on. And we had to keep checking the tyres.

That seemed to sort itself out, but then the entire software for the car went kaput. Luckily it was under warranty, but it had been caused by water getting in to the shark's fin.

Once that was sorted, we had a new screen after a huge stone smashed the screen at about 70 mph.

Then I hit a pothole on the way to to the airport - bending one alloy wheel, cracking another and blowing a tyre.

£800 later, and then the compressor for the levelling suspension failed. Cue the car being put on the back of a low loader and driven 200 miles home.

£1,000 later and all seemed well.

Then suffered a blow out on the new tyre.

Cue the car being put on a low loader again. And carried home. Another £250 wasted.

Then the rear suspension failed again. This time BMW wanted £3,500 to remove the entire interior, then strip out the wiring loom, replace it and put it all back together.

Luckily an independent diagnosed it as a faulty connector. And replaced it for about £300.

Then a tile blew off our house roof and went through the back screen. Needing a new one.

Then, I moved the car off our drive for 5 minutes while I got something out the garage. Went into the house to make tea, and when I came out, someone had driven into the back of it and driven off without leaving a note.

Then the central locking failed and the only way I could unlock the car without setting off the alarm was to press and hold the unlock button so that the windows dropped and I could put the key into the ignition.

This ran the battery flat and I got stranded with no power to the car.

Also the glass hatch wouldn't release.

This turned out to be the rear wiring loom. Where it goes through the hinges for the rear hatch the wires break.

This was another £600 or so to fix.

And then got I rear-ended in it.

As soon as it was paid off, we got rid.

Never again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bloody hell Kell..........if that was a film you would say no way that could happen in reality bud.


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

I must be lucky.. I haven't owned a bad one yet! This said all of my cars have been Audi.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> bloody hell Kell..........if that was a film you would say no way that could happen in reality bud.


We had the car for five years and I don't think there was a month went by where something didn't need doing.

If the car wasn't broken in some way, then it needed servicing. Or an MOT. Or new tyres. Or my wife drove it into something. :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

MG Maestro 1.6. Game over :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Worst car I have ever owned was a Mk5 GTI DSG, spent over 6 months out of 2 years ownership in 3 different dealers attempting to fix multiple issues from electrics, DSG, suspension, steering rack etc. The cars were new out at the time and the forums were riddled with owners suffering similar common issues.

Both VAG and the dealers were a pile of shite and vowed never to own another VAG product again...........oh well so much for that.

Least trouble was a 1979 Datsun (No Nissan then) 180B given to me by my Dad when it was a year old, crunched 120000 largely boring miles on it, with just 2 half shafts needing replacing, until finally there was no way of holding the bodywork together anymore, engine, gearbox and electrics were still running like new at that point.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Vauxhall Cavalier. Nothing went wrong with it, it just bored me to death. Got rear-end shunted whilst stationary at traffic lights and hoped it would be written off - but insurance said it was an economic repair (repair cost was about the same as the book price so I suspect a fiddle somewhere). A few weeks after the repair someone did me the favour of nicking it and eventually setting fire to it (no-one I knew  ) so the insurance company couldn't deny the book value. Bought a Reliant Scimitar GTE with the payout. That's another story (don't talk to me about over-heating!)


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Worst car ever for me was a Renault Espace, I had it as a re-allocation at work, the car was crap, the dealer was crap, the service was crap, the parts supply was crap!
The water cooled :? alternator failed it took three days to replace, the air con failed, it took four days to fix and was an engine out job.
Shock absorbers failed, door trims fell off!
A window seal disappeared the dealer ordered five times before getting the right one.
The automatic handbrake kept throwing up warning messages, the dealer hadn't a clue, eventually told me to ignore it as it was obvious that the fault warning system was faulty, I was reassured at last!
Two wheels cracked, that apparently was because I was driving it on British roads, far too bumpy!
The list goes on, and I would personally never buy another Renault again!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Andy TT said:


> I must be lucky.. I haven't owned a bad one yet! This said all of my cars have been Audi.


me to,, 8) 
and i have had some of the cars slated on here,, Avenger, maestro, subaru, had them, good cars in their own way..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Andy TT said:
> 
> 
> > I must be lucky.. I haven't owned a bad one yet! This said all of my cars have been Audi.
> ...


Proletariat hypocrite. You should be sucking off a donkey and donating the results to Africa.


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Mondeo here


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Worst- Ford Fiesta 1.1 it was as tough as a rusty baked bean can.

Most Boring- Saab 900. Enough said.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dunno what I was thinking of at the time but I bought a brand new Fiat Bravo. I liked its unusual style and technology for the day (2008). People complain about some Audi dealers being poor.. Good god Brindley Fiat were dreadful, complete bunch of c**TS excuse my French.
Anyways back to the car, paint quality and colour match of the plastics was bad, loose clutch pedal, vibrating wing mirrors that you couldn't see out of.. You get the picture.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SGT-tt said:


> Mondeo here


Had me couple of those, 2.0 TDCI and a ST, my experiences were positive tbh.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Eagle Vision TSI a top of the line car in 93' even had a cd player ..... $27K US total piece of junk Beautiful in and out but what a piece of junk....


----------



## garnham81 (Apr 7, 2013)

BMW M3 (E36), wanted one for years eventually decided to sell my bullet proof WRX Scooby and whilst the one I got was mint it just wasn't what I'd thought it was for all the years I can remember. Big disappointment. One last car to get now as "always wanted" and that's a 911. Just bought a house so prob gives years to wait and hopefully outcome won't be same as BMW was...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

whanab said:


> Eagle Vision TSI a top of the line car in 93' even had a cd player ..... $27K US total piece of junk Beautiful in and out but what a piece of junk....


I was led to believe most American cars were rubbish ???


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Andy TT said:
> ...


Say it how you feel it rich LOL


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

